# 2011 Trek madone 6.5



## rivers (Jan 13, 2013)

Im looking for a new road bike and I ran into a 6.5 at my LBS for 3800 it has been there for a while and they are trying to get rid of it. It has dura ace components and the super light wheels the bike weighs 15 lbs they weighed it for me. It looks top of the line, what do y'all think good deal?? Or should I get a 2013/14 bike? I was looking at a 5.2 madone before I ran into this one.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I dont know about the price.
Is the bike new?
Does it come with a warranty?


----------



## rivers (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes the bike is new from our local Bike barn, the manager says it's a great deal at 3800 it has a price tag of 4600 and supposedly it originally was at around 6000 not sure but I was just looking for some advice the bike is awesome and already has the bontrager ultra light white wheels.


----------



## plecko (Aug 4, 2009)

If it has Bontrager carbon wheels (2700.00) & Dura Ace (2500.00) Brand new with factory warranty would be a no brainer for me!


----------



## rivers (Jan 13, 2013)

[SUP]​so you would say this bike is better than the new 5.2's? It has the bontrager wheels super sweet!![/SUP]


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

It looks like the list price on the 6.5 was well north of $6K. If that bike at your LBS is indeed new and with warranty, it's a pretty good price. They've certainly taken a big hit having it in inventory for a few years. 

If the bike fits you and you've got the cash, it sounds like a good deal for you.

By the way, here's a link to the listing for the 2011 Madone 6.5 on Trek's website if you've not seen it: 2011 Madone 6.5 - Bike Archive - Trek Bicycle

Trek lists the 2011 Madone 6.5 as having a SRAM Force groupset which is a very nice group.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

If Force was stock, and the bike you looked at has Dura Ace, it's really a no brainer. I could make a case for choosing the 5.2 with the new 6800 Ultegra over Force (maybe not the strongest case I've ever made), but it sounds like the shop upgraded the bike. Or maybe it was a P1 build that someone ordered and put the deposit down on, and then walked away from. Probably the latter case. I'd grab it if I were you.


----------



## rivers (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys, I have been cycling for a little over a year now and this would be a HUGE upgrade from my current Specialized secteur which was my first road bike I want to upgrade to full carbon and want a way more aggressive geometry and I think the 6.5 has all of that and much more. The 5.2 I was looking at was 2,900 so I spend a thousand more and get dura ace components and bontrager ultra light wheels. It's the white and yellow one made in the USA.


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

Does the bike that you're looking at have this finish?


----------



## rivers (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes that is the bike except the one I'm looking at is white and yellow with the letters in black white bontrager ultra light wheels.


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

rivers said:


> Yes that is the bike except the one I'm looking at is white and yellow with the letters in black white bontrager ultra light wheels.


As someone already posted, it's probably a Project One that someone didn't want.

The stock 2011 6.5 Madone was blue and white, RXL wheels and SRAM Force.

I have the 2011 6.5 but did the Project One and just changed to colour the white with red logos.

I'd get the 6.5 over the 5.2 at that price.


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

kookieCANADA said:


> As someone already posted, it's probably a Project One that someone didn't want.
> 
> The stock 2011 6.5 Madone was blue and white, RXL wheels and SRAM Force.
> 
> ...


That's what I was wondering, kookieCANAD. The scheme doesn't match any 5- or 6-series stock finishes that I saw in Trek's online archive.

Regardless, 600-series OCLV and Dura Ace along with RXL wheels would make for a great bike. And at only a grand more than a 5.2, it is a large upgrade package that you'd get for your money.


----------



## rivers (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah I think you guys have convinced me on the bike, I will go take it for a test ride this week after Christmas and see if I can get the store manager to come down a few hundred bucks more he said 3800 is as low as he can go but he wants to get the bike off his rack already and I want a new bike. I'm 6ft4" so the bike fits perfect it's a 60 and he says not a lot of people ride 60 so that's why it's been just sitting there. What's a reasonable counter offer?? 3400??


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have no idea what to start negotiating at but with the bike being a 60cm, you do have some leverage. 

I'd be curious to hear what you get it for. $3800 isn't a bad price at all for all of what you're getting with that bike. 

Good luck.


----------

